# The Double Double Down



## Branch (Nov 8, 2010)

was catching up on 22 minutes when i saw this. hysterical. i tried a double down- salty, in a word. i think i'd give one of these a try.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpoRwEzk5bQ
(yea, i dont know how to embed. sorry)


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh man I almost vomited. But then again I almost vomited when they came out with the double down, I heard about it on the radio while I was driving.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh my god, after they put the breakfast sandwhich on it I couldn't stop laughing and the fact that they continued on after that, I can't feel my sides anymore.


----------



## medjai (Nov 10, 2010)

The Double Down Nutrition Information:

Weight: 217 g
Calories: 540
Total fats: 30 g
Saturated fats: 8.2g
Trans Fats: 0.5 g
Cholesterol: 150 mg
Sodium: 1740 mg
Carbohydrates: 17 g
Dietary fibre: 0 g
Sugars: 0 g
Protein: 50 g

% Daily Value:

Vitamin A: 8%
Vitamin C: 2%
Calcium: 15%
Iron: 10%
---------------------------------------

And people really eat this? Are you shitting me?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 10, 2010)

medjai said:


> *Sodium: 1740 mg*


 
Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Conker (Nov 10, 2010)

Saw the title, expected this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmL5yd5xWFw :V


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 11, 2010)

medjai said:


> The Double Down Nutrition Information:
> 
> Weight: 217 g
> Calories: 540
> ...


Is that classic/fried or grilled? Because if it's grilled, then _holy assballs._


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they have both classic and grilled double downs.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 11, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> I'm pretty sure they have both classic and grilled double downs.


 
They do, but I think the nutrition facts may be different.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 11, 2010)

You're right. X3 I misunderstood Liar's question; or rather, the reason it was asked.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 11, 2010)

medjai said:


> The Double Down Nutrition Information:
> 
> Weight: 217 g
> Calories: 540
> ...


 
That's not as bad as I was expecting.  I remember the BK Quad Stacker from a few years back also had quad-digit calories.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 11, 2010)

medjai said:


> The Double Down Nutrition Information:
> 
> Weight: 217 g
> Calories: 540
> ...


 
Hey! I'd actually be willing to try it... It might be disturbing and full of artery clogging badness but come on  You get to say you took out a weeks worth of sodium in one um... what do you categorize it as?


----------



## Redregon (Nov 11, 2010)

medjai said:


> The Double Down Nutrition Information:
> 
> Weight: 217 g
> Calories: 540
> ...


 
well, for one of those sandwiches that's pretty much meant to be unhealthy, aside from the sodium, that's actually not that bad for what it is. 

compare this to the big mac... http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/foods-from-mcdonalds/6220/2

i mean, the big mac is fattier... has more calories (though marginally) and the cholesterol is much lower on the Double Down... yeah, the sodium is still pretty nasty but for what the Double Down is, it's actually not that bad for you... well, compared to other fast food sandwiches, that is... (and if they have a grilled chicken option instead of the batterfried... even better.)

and on the plus side for the DD, there's no bun made of processed and bleached flour... so, it's a better option for people whom are diabetic, have IBS or Crohns, that kinda thing.


----------

